# Hunts in East Sussex



## Rachel93 (27 July 2009)

Hi I was wondering if anybody new of any hunts/drag hunts in East Sussex?
Thanks!


----------



## Lollii (27 July 2009)

I think these are quite a way from Eastbourne, but you could ask around:

http://www.coakhambloodhounds.com/

http://www.thescurry.co.uk/


----------



## combat_claire (27 July 2009)

http://www.mfha.org.uk/directory/sussex/


----------



## Lisa2manyponies (27 July 2009)

depending on what part of east sussex 
we have 
southdown and eridge 
east sussex 
and west kent (i think) 
cockham bloodhounds also hunt in east sussex


----------



## SunSmile (27 July 2009)

depending on what part of east sussex 
we have 
southdown and eridge 
east sussex 
and west kent (i think) 
cockham bloodhounds also hunt in east sussex
		
Click to expand...

Haha Lisa! Its East Sussex and Romney Marsh, Old Surrey Burstow and West Kent and Coakham Bloodhounds not Cockham!!! lol


----------

